# Jnr Gent 2 postable cap



## Kami (Oct 25, 2007)

How can I change the nib on a Jnr Gent 2?

Any help would be greatly well recived.

Also where are you guys getting your 14 or 18K nibs?

I have contacted Schmidt however they want quantaties of 500 or more!

Thanks,

Kami


----------



## gerryr (Oct 25, 2007)

Grasp the pen in one hand, get a firm grip on the nib and feed with the other(doesn't hurt to use something that provides a firmer grip like thin rubber) and pull.  You may have to wiggle it a bit to get it to come out, but the nib and feed will come out.  I think there's an article in the library by Anthony about replacing nibs.

Anthony (Penworks) is the source for 14K nibs and Lou (DCBluesman) is the source for 18K nibs.  Neither of them will require you to buy 500.

Here's the link to Anthony's article. http://content.penturners.org/articles/2006/fp_nib_replacement.pdf


----------



## Ligget (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony (Penworks) is the source for 14K nibs and Lou (DCBluesman) is the source for 18K nibs.  Neither of them will require you to buy 500.



Just 450! lol


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 25, 2007)

Not to change the subject......
But how did we go from "postable caps" to 14K Nibs ??

Mark for you......only 300 [:0] []


----------



## Kami (Oct 25, 2007)

He he well I could use 003 nibs at least.  Perhaps some of u can help me with a myth - that essentially an 18k nib wears faster than a 14k,  Any clues?

I was thinking of 14k as the person this is for is a writer who hates computers.

Thanks for this...how many nibs were destroyed in the making of this knowledge?

Mark how about 150 each 

I just love fountain pens   - I still have not made one that I want.  Someday...I can feel it.

Thanks guys,

Kami


----------



## gerryr (Oct 25, 2007)

My guess is that if 18K nibs wore out too fast, they wouldn't be pretty much standard in the commerically made pens.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 25, 2007)

Since both 14K & 18K nibs are tipped, I think the wear would be the same on the tip end. I think  18K nibs are more prone to 
bending and being deformed due to the softer metal. Lamy offers 18K nibs in Europe, but they only offer 14K nibs in the US.  Dr. Lamy thought Americans didn't know how to write with 18K nibs.


----------



## Kami (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL

I think I will go 14k for now...I will contact the golden nib and find out about shipping!

Kami

p.s I used a surgical glove to help pul out the feed and nib...it came out verry easily...I recomend it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 25, 2007)

The difference in wear between a 14k and 18k nib is almost indistinguishable.  The composition of 14k gold is 59% gold and 41% copper.  18k gold is 75% gold, 16% silver and 9% copper.  All three metals, gold, silver and copper, are about a 2.5 or 3 on the MOHS hardness scale.  The tips are most typically made of alloys in the 6-7 range on the MOHS scale.  18k nibs will bend slightly easier, so if you are someone who grinds their pen into the paper that is a consideration.


----------

